# Looking for a game in Waterford MI



## ScyldSceafing (Oct 26, 2002)

Two players - one an oldie, one fairly new - looking for a 3e game in or around Waterford, Michigan. I'm new to the area and don't even know where the game stores are.

I'd be willing - heck, thrilled - to run a game, but it'd have to be at your place. Mine is tiny  

Email Sean Spence or reply to this thread ...


----------



## Endymion (Nov 13, 2002)

I'm in the area and wouldn't mind finding some other gamers.


----------



## ScyldSceafing (Jan 15, 2003)

*Now I live in Davison MI*

... and I'm still looking for a game. Actually, I'm looking to run a game, and if you'd like to jump on board, get to jumpin'.

The good news is now my place is plenty big enough to host. I've got one solid commitment, two kinda-maybes ... and I'd like to have at least two more solid 'yep, I'll be there with dice on' folks. Plan for now is to start playing weekly, probably a 4-5 hour weeknight session, in 2-4 weeks.

The game will have an email component as well, for handling all the paperwork / munchkinization / side IC stuff. I've used email for this sort of thing in the past and it worked well to keep the actual gaming sessions tight and fast-paced.

As before, email me for information. Looking forward to hearing from you, whoever in the heck you are.


----------



## The Cavalier16 (Jan 19, 2003)

Where's waterford? I live and michigan, and I'm looking to join some games (I've never played before, I'm a rookie).


----------



## Campbell (Mar 30, 2004)

If you're still on the lookout for players, I'd like to jump onboard in a couple of months. We'll be making the move to Davison early this May, and after a year long sabbatical I'd like to get gaming again.


----------



## ScyldSceafing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Yes, yes, yes!*

I'd love to have you, absolutely. We're at four players right now and I like a larger party.

By the way, folks, if anyone doubts the power of the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum, that little post up there <points at the first post in the thread> got me sitting at a table, running a game for two complete strangers within about six weeks. And the story we made that night is still going right now - the PCs are 11th level and are horrifically lethal. It's great, great fun.


----------



## Campbell (Jul 15, 2004)

ScyldSceafing said:
			
		

> I'd love to have you, absolutely. We're at four players right now and I like a larger party.
> 
> By the way, folks, if anyone doubts the power of the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum, that little post up there <points at the first post in the thread> got me sitting at a table, running a game for two complete strangers within about six weeks. And the story we made that night is still going right now - the PCs are 11th level and are horrifically lethal. It's great, great fun.




If you're still interested in an additional gamer I've finally got myself situated in Davison.


----------



## ScyldSceafing (Jul 17, 2004)

Outstanding! Just send me an email at scyldsceafing at charter dot net and we'll discuss the particulars. We've got several campaigns going - just started an Eberron one ... and we meet on Tuesday nights right here in Davison.


----------



## TJ Escobar (Jul 21, 2004)

ScyldSceafing said:
			
		

> Outstanding! Just send me an email at scyldsceafing at charter dot net and we'll discuss the particulars. We've got several campaigns going - just started an Eberron one ... and we meet on Tuesday nights right here in Davison.




Hey guys I would interested in joining but i don't think I could do Tuesday night is there anyway we change the day, and what other campaigns do u have?


----------



## Campbell (Jul 26, 2004)

ScyldSceafing said:
			
		

> Outstanding! Just send me an email at scyldsceafing at charter dot net and we'll discuss the particulars. We've got several campaigns going - just started an Eberron one ... and we meet on Tuesday nights right here in Davison.




I seem to be experiencing difficulties contacting you via e-mail. I'll try to contact you via Yahoo Instant Messenger.


----------



## ScyldSceafing (Jul 27, 2004)

Campbell:

I got your recent email with contact information, and I tried to call you several times last night. Were you working? If you're reading this Tuesday, July 27, I'm at home today and would be glad to talk to you about the game ... just post here that you're awake and available and I'll try to call again.

Just fyi, your phone is ringing twice then going nowhere. <shrugs>

Let's get this thing done! These poor people have been reading our attempts to contact each other for three months now. <laughs>

 - Sean, a/k/a ScyldSceafing


----------



## Campbell (Jul 27, 2004)

ScyldSceafing said:
			
		

> Campbell:
> 
> I got your recent email with contact information, and I tried to call you several times last night. Were you working? If you're reading this Tuesday, July 27, I'm at home today and would be glad to talk to you about the game ... just post here that you're awake and available and I'll try to call again.
> 
> ...




I'm awake and available now.


----------

